# Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - AMD RX 580 M02



## berti86 (26. März 2018)

Hallo und guten Tag! 

Kurz und prägnant:

Ist der folgende Artikel in absehbarer Zeit wieder verfügbar?

*Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - AMD RX 580 M02

Artikel  11451 *

Gemäß dem Konfigurator ist der Artikel nicht aufzufinden.

Alternativ:

Gibt es Erfahrungswerte hinsichtlich der Kompatibilität der anderen Modelle? (MSI, Gigabyte)

MfG
Berti


----------

